# JSPs und JBoss (nichts klappt!)



## annanym (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen;

Ich will in die JSP Programmierung Einsteigen. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem mir die JSP Seiten Anzeigen zu lassen.
Ich verwende JBoss 4.0, dort ist ein Tomcat enthalten.

Kann ich eine erstellte JSP Seite in irgendein (welches?) Verzeichniss legen, und dann über localhost aufrufen??
Oder muß ich sie erst irgendwie deployen?
Oder muß ich sie in ein war packen?
Hilfeeee!!!!

Ich bin etwas Planlos in welchen Schritten ich vorgehen muß. Ich habe auch schon 3 Tage gegoogelt und bekomms nicht hin.  :? 

Kann mir jemand helfen???

Danke!


----------



## ananym (5. Mai 2005)

Es hat geklappt!!!
Das ist mal wieder typisch.

 8)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mai 2005)

super wenn du schon schreibst dass es klapt, dan könntest du auch die "Lösung" posten, oder ?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mai 2005)

ach ja, und abhacken wäre auch nett


----------



## odysseus (9. Mai 2005)

ananym hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es hat geklappt!!!
> Das ist mal wieder typisch.
> 
> 8)



Gratuliere! Solche Threads müllen nur das Forum zu.


----------

